# Considering buying an " E" collar.



## senior chef (Sep 17, 2021)

I have noticed something called an "E" collar on many youtube videos. They seem to be an excellent way to focus the dogs attention on what the owner says.
Apparently the "E" collar can be adjusted from a light vibrating and up from there.

Everybody knows what happens of we allow a child to drink huge amounts of sugary drinks , like coke. The kid goes absolutely wild. Well, that's what I have with my dog. just came back from the corner market and while inside he acted like a bucking bronco. leaping, twisting, flipping, trying to bite everyone's pant legs and being a general problem. 

The "E" collar, if I buy it, just might be the solution.


----------



## Devi (Sep 17, 2021)

Sounds kind of hilarious. 

Curious — what did that have to do with sugary drinks? Is he eating sweet foods? Or ... is it just about him still being in the puppy stage?


----------



## senior chef (Sep 17, 2021)

Nothing to do with sugary drinks , just drawing an analogy.


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2021)

Have you tried taking your dog for long walks to burn up some of its energy?
I take mine for long walks and play fetch with her.
The "E" collar sounds too close to a shock collar to me.


----------



## oldpop (Sep 17, 2021)

I tried one on my my old pal Boo to keep him out of the road. He was a Chihuahua and weighed about eight pounds. I felt so bad when I used it I had to quit. It had a high pitched sound it produced that when used made him come to me if he was not busy doing something important to him. It had ten settings for shock severity. One was minor. Ten was a scorcher. I used the three setting but I just could not use it anymore after the first couple a times.  The signal distance varied a lot also. It advertised one hundred yards but in reality it was fifteen to twenty in a straight. Walls and trees would sometimes interfere with the signal. My conscience just couldn't take it. He has passed on and it makes me sad to think I even tried it on him. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 18, 2021)

Tish said:


> Have you tried taking your dog for long walks to burn up some of its energy?
> I take mine for long walks and play fetch with her.
> The "E" collar sounds too close to a shock collar to me.


yeah, I take him for walks. For such a small dog, once around a city block,3 times/day, should be enough. At least i'd think so.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Sep 18, 2021)

Have you considered a pinch collar?   While they do look barbaric they really just a gentle pinching and for us worked well with one of our 
dogs. It's suggested to try it out on your forearm to see how it feels, that wasn't good enough for me, I tried it around my neck and pulled on it with both hands as hard as I could.  It was fine.

 Not only did it work instantly, but it became our dog's regular collar when out.   We had a medium sized lab, a sturdy shorter haired dog.  We gave one to our friend who has a collie, and his fur was too long and got tangled up.  If it looks like it's worth a try , buy a GOOD ONE.  I could go dig up ours and tell you what brand we had, I just remember it was made in Germany.  The materials are heavier, better finished, and it's much easier to add and remove links to get the proper fit.  For the right kind of dog it can work wonders.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Sep 18, 2021)

My wife gave me an "E" collar for my birthday. I don't mind the vibration except that it makes my voice quiver.

I thought the "E" was Ed


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 18, 2021)

I would re home the pup to a family with energetic kids.

Adopt an old dog that has been there done that and is content to snooze in the corner or go for a short walk.

Good luck.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2021)

The dog needs a lot of play time, aside from the walks. I don't like the idea of a pinch collar .. which used to be called a choke chain collar. We tried one on our 2nd lab, about twice, then threw it out. A body harness would have been better.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Sep 18, 2021)

Pinky said:


> The dog needs a lot of play time, aside from the walks. I don't like the idea of a pinch collar .. which used to be called a choke chain collar. We tried one on our 2nd lab, about twice, then threw it out. A body harness would have been better.


I agree the pup needs a lot of playtime.

Regarding the collar though, really it required very little pressure and applied very little-- at least the one we have worked that way.  It wasn't anymore force applied than a standard 1" wide  leather collar did.  I'm quite serious that I did put it around my own neck, pulled as hard as I could,  to try it before we bought it and the most pressure I could put on it felt about what a bit too tight neck tie felt like. No sharp points or anything.   We had already tried a harness which was useless.  When I said it became his regular collar--that was only referring to when he was on lead. 

What I call a choke collar is the plain chain that has a ring at either end.  As I understand how it should be used is different as well... use with a quick snap and release to get the dog's attention.  Using the pinch collar a gentle easy  tug was all it took and it worked the first time and every time.  Of course, this was just our experience, with our dog other dogs and people may not be the same.  In our case there was literally nothing to be sad about. 

I just took a quick look and I can't find it, but I know it was made in Germany, more expensive, and was vastly superior to others that I'd looked at when we were shopping.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 18, 2021)

I have long used electronic collars and an electronic "fence", it works very well to keep the dogs in the yard.  It does require a lot of training for some dogs to understand.  The most important part of that training is walking the dog in the safe areas, they need to understand that there are places where they do not get shocked and where those places are.   It can take weeks for some dogs to learn, others are faster.

Also have used radio based collars when walking the dogs instead of a leash.  That works too, but I have not been as satisfied as with the electronic fence things.

You don't need to shock the dogs often, and once trained many dogs require no shock, the vibration or buzz warning is sufficient.  However I have had dogs that needed more reminding...  

The shock is pretty mild, I always test it myself first, would never subject a dog to something I am not willing to do to myself.


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2021)

senior chef said:


> yeah, I take him for walks. For such a small dog, once around a city block,3 times/day, should be enough. At least i'd think so.


He must be a high energy dog, as 3 times a day would tire me out.


----------



## Granny B. (Sep 18, 2021)

I, too, have a very active 11 month old dog. He's Border Collie / Australian Shepherd and is just about too active for us. If he is kept cooped up for too long he goes nuts. Luckily, we have a couple of acres so he is allowed periods to run free daily. But I will not resort to training methods using choke, prong, or shock collars. Dog training has progressed away from force/torture training. Please look into Positive Reinforcement training methods. There are lots of YouTube training videos.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 18, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> I, too, have a very active 11 month old dog. He's Border Collie / Australian Shepherd and is just about too active for us. If he is kept cooped up for too long he goes nuts. Luckily, we have a couple of acres so he is allowed periods to run free daily. But I will not resort to training methods using choke, prong, or shock collars. Dog training has progressed away from force/torture training. Please look into Positive Reinforcement training methods. There are lots of YouTube training videos.


Yes, I have tried positive reinforcement methods. He pays absolutely no attention. Oh, to be sure. he is delighted to receive treats but he does not associate treats with any command I give.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 18, 2021)

Tish said:


> He must be a high energy dog, as 3 times a day would tire me out.


Yeah, high energy does not even begin to describe him. He acts like he has over-dosed on expresso.


----------



## Devi (Sep 18, 2021)

Sorry to say, @senior chef, but this does not seem like the dog for you. Perhaps consider rehoming him so that you and he can live happier lives. You've given it a good try.

And, if you want a dog, get one that doesn't have quite that much energy, and is perhaps older. (I don't know much about dogs, but that's all I can think of.)

Unless you wish to carry on with your puppy. Perhaps as he ages, he'll calm down and become more obedient, although I'm not sure of that.


----------



## Verisure (Sep 18, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I have noticed something called an "E" collar on many youtube videos. They seem to be an excellent way to focus the dogs attention on what the owner says.
> Apparently the "E" collar can be adjusted from a light vibrating and up from there.
> 
> Everybody knows what happens of we allow a child to drink huge amounts of sugary drinks , like coke. The kid goes absolutely wild. Well, that's what I have with my dog. just came back from the corner market and while inside he acted like a bucking bronco. leaping, twisting, flipping, trying to bite everyone's pant legs and being a general problem.
> ...


Have you ever jumped around trying to dodge a wasp or contorted yourself trying to get at that itch on your shoulder blade? Let's give you an electric shock next time you do.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 18, 2021)

Unruly dog behavior is a direct reflection on the owner.   Becoming the pack leader in the human+dog relationship is essential.  An E collar might help, but the owner / handler /trainer has to properly deploy and manage the E collar usage.   For great dog ownership information see:
https://www.cesarsway.com/


----------



## Verisure (Sep 18, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Unruly dog behavior is a direct reflection on the owner.  .......


 ... or mental/physical discomfort. Rather than punish the dog it seems to be a better idea to discover the dog's ailment and correct it.


----------



## Granny B. (Sep 18, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Yes, I have tried positive reinforcement methods. He pays absolutely no attention. Oh, to be sure. he is delighted to receive treats but he does not associate treats with any command I give.


Then I urge you to seek the help of a professional (and kind) dog trainer, before you possibly ruin this pup with a shock collar. You can call your vet and ask for a recommendation. I'm going to say this in the gentlest way I can, but you and your dog are both in need of some "training" and your pup probably needs some proper socializing.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 18, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Unruly dog behavior is a direct reflection on the owner.   Becoming the pack leader in the human+dog relationship is essential.  An E collar might help, but the owner / handler /trainer has to properly deploy and manage the E collar usage.   For great dog ownership information see:
> https://www.cesarsway.com/


I still have nor decided upon whether to buy an "E" color or not.
It has now become a contest between me and the dog. He thinks he should be in control. I think I should be. 
The only way the dog is happy is when he gets total freedom to run free in the apartment and to destroy everything he comes in contact with.  I caught him chewing on live electric extension cords. It would be only a matter of time until he electrocutes himself.  So, to protect him, I put him on a leash and looped the other end on a full 5 gallon bottle of water. He now can move in a full circle without reaching anything except chew toys and his bed. 
As far as exercise is concerned, he can easily out pace me and he is only 9 weeks old. God knows what he would be like at 1 year of age.


----------



## Verisure (Sep 18, 2021)

Believing your dog is plotting against you is insanity.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 18, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> Then I urge you to seek the help of a professional (and kind) dog trainer, before you possibly ruin this pup with a shock collar. You can call your vet and ask for a recommendation. I'm going to say this in the gentlest way I can, but you and your dog are both in need of some "training" and your pup probably needs some proper socializing.


I am in a rough position. I live in Mexico and I only speak very basic Spanish. The vets here do not speak any English.  
If I give him away, there is an excellent chance he would end up as "bait" for killer fighting dogs.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 18, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Believing your dog is plotting against you is insanity.


Plotting ? No, of course not. A contest of wills ? Maybe.


----------



## Verisure (Sep 18, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Believing your dog is plotting against you is insanity.





senior chef said:


> Plotting ? No, of course not. A contest of wills ? Maybe.


Insanity even that.


----------



## oldpop (Sep 18, 2021)

I lost my close friend of ten years a few years ago. I waited about a year and decided I wanted a dog around. Not a replacement just a new friendship. I found a 1 year old Yorkchi and adopted him. He was a cute little dude with a great personality. He was already potty trained. He was so full of energy I had a heck of a time keeping up with him. I took him out into the woods with me everyday and he was still a hand full. The worst part though was that he chewed everything in sight. He had plenty of chew toys an organic chewies and loved them but he would still chew up inappropriate items. Boots, boxes, shoes, electrical cords, clothes and furniture.

After he chewed up a pair of three hundred dollar hiking boots I knew I was going to have to find him a new home. I had grown to love the little fellow and it was not easy to let him go. I gave him to a very nice younger person who has a large fenced in back yard and a large house. He still sends me pics and keeps me updated on how Sgt. York is doing. Bottom line and most important is I think he is in good hands and has more opportunity to enjoy his life. If he is happy I am happy. I still miss him though.
Just a suggestion. Maybe it's time to let him go.


----------



## Verisure (Sep 19, 2021)

oldpop said:


> I lost my close friend of ten years a few years ago. I waited about a year and decided I wanted a dog around. Not a replacement just a new friendship. I found a 1 year old Yorkchi and adopted him. He was a cute little dude with a great personality. He was already potty trained. He was so full of energy I had a heck of a time keeping up with him. I took him out into the woods with me everyday and he was still a hand full. The worst part though was that he chewed everything in sight. He had plenty of chew toys an organic chewies and loved them but he would still chew up inappropriate items. Boots, boxes, shoes, electrical cords, clothes and furniture.
> 
> After he chewed up a pair of three hundred dollar hiking boots I knew I was going to have to find him a new home. I had grown to love the little fellow and it was not easy to let him go. I gave him to a very nice younger person who has a large fenced in back yard and a large house. He still sends me pics and keeps me updated on how Sgt. York is doing. Bottom line and most important is I think he is in good hands and has more opportunity to enjoy his life. If he is happy I am happy. I still miss him though.
> Just a suggestion. Maybe it's time to let him go.


I guess he was just an "outside" dog? I occasionally see this guy walking his large Russian Wolfhound. He told me the dog was very active at first but now it's *"calmed down"*. He lives in a small flat. You know what I'm thinking right?

EDIT: It's an Irish Wolfhound.


----------



## oldpop (Sep 19, 2021)

> Verisure

No both were inside dogs. I hike in the woods as often as possible and I like my dogs to be with me. True story, my Chihuahua Boo was a  real bold fellow. I watched him tree a bear one time. The poor bear did not know what to do. Boo also like to go down in holes. I saw him enter a hole and you could here him under the ground many feet from the entrance. 

When I used to hunt squirrels he would tree them for me and just set at the bottom of the tree until he heard me shoot.  He would alert me when there was a snake around. I trained him not kill them. He chewed a lot when he was young but quit when he got all his adult teeth. I apologize if I hijacked the thread. I just could not help it. Lot's of fond memories.


----------



## Verisure (Sep 19, 2021)

oldpop said:


> > Verisure
> 
> No both were inside dogs. I hike in the woods as often as possible and I like my dogs to be with me. True story, my Chihuahua Boo was a  real bold fellow. I watched him tree a bear one time. The poor bear did not know what to do. Boo also like to go down in holes. I saw him enter a hole and you could here him under the ground many feet from the entrance.
> 
> ...


He cuts a fine figure standing there!


----------



## Nathan (Sep 19, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Believing your dog is plotting against you is insanity.


Yes, quite so.  However if it's a cat that's a whole 'nuther story.


----------



## Verisure (Sep 19, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Yes, quite so.  However if it's a cat that's a whole 'nuther story.


Point taken.


----------



## Verisure (Sep 19, 2021)

senior chef said:


> ...... I live in Mexico ..... If I give him away, there is an excellent chance he would end up as "bait" for killer fighting dogs.


 The only word of comfort I can give you is that you should be grateful you don't live in China.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 19, 2021)

Verisure said:


> The only word of comfort I can give you is that you should be grateful you don't live in China.


But at least he'd have no trouble "re-homing" him.


----------



## Tom 86 (Sep 19, 2021)

He's just happy to see you back home.  My Rosie is 10+ years old Beagle/Terrier mix.  After I'm home for a few minutes she settles down right next to me or laying under my feet in my recliner.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 19, 2021)

Chef, it's a puppy, not a dog yet. It's acting like a puppy, not a dog. He will eventually stop being destructive, but only if he elects you the leader at some point. While you teach him to be well behaved _by showing/voicing your disapprova_l, if you show him lots of affection and appreciation when he's a good boy, he will come around. Could take a few months or so.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 19, 2021)

Just remembered - a ball is a must-have. Pups have super-sharp teeth, so you want a ball that he can't chew up and possibly swallow bits of it or choke on them. He'll chew it up eventually, but you want one that will hold up for a while. A baseball is good if it's a real one (leather-covered), but whatever kind you get (or have) you gotta replace it soon as he starts chewing it apart. 

Larger sized balls are good, too, if he can push them around. Like a basketball. He won't be able to sink his teeth into one of those. 

The point is, pups do need lots of play, especially interactive play with "Daddy", but you can just sit and toss or roll a ball and let him run after it, then he'll play with it for a while and maybe bring it to you to toss it again.


----------



## Verisure (Sep 19, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> But at least he'd have no trouble "re-homing" him.


I don't understand.


----------



## Verisure (Sep 19, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> ... a ball is a must-have. Pups have super-sharp teeth, so you want a ball that he can't chew up and possibly swallow bits of it or choke on them. He'll chew it up eventually, but you want one that will hold up for a while. A baseball is good if it's a real one (leather-covered) .....


I've got one he can barrow that somebody called Lou Gehrig wrote his name on.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 19, 2021)

Verisure said:


> I've got one he can barrow that somebody called Lou Gehrig wrote his name on.


I'd take that one. And I wouldn't chew on it.


Verisure said:


> I don't understand.


I'm not saying the people don't love dogs, but China is no place for a pooch.


----------

